# Maverick refurbish help?



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

If it were me and knowing that you have one of the most coveted brands in the skiff world you should really consider professional help if you want to retain the value of the skiff.

Not saying that you can't do it yourself but a pro would be the better choice - that is only my opinion.

If you want to try the repairs yourself then keep reading and you will get the info you need. 

For painting I would not choose anyone other than paint it black (forum member). That is his profession and very skilled at it.

Kreepa is a glassaholic by trade and you will learn alot from him.

There are many talented people on here and with some beer you might even get someone to come over and help you out.


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

> Curious if you guys can help me here. Im thinking of restoring a few things on my skiff and Im hopeing you guys can either give me a ball park price on what it would cost or maybe its somewhat doable my self? Id like to re do the gel coat on my center console, redo the non skid deck, and possibly repaint the hull( I will not be doing that my self)- How much would a shop charge for things like this? Any Recommendations on where to take it in the Broward Area? Thanks



if i were you:

i would run the boat to a few shops - have an estimate done,and make my decision

gel coat's nice,but,awlgrip will hold a color and look much better.alot's involved on "re gel coating" - surface prep,repairing flaws,spraying the gel,spraying the PVA,followed by wet sanding and compounding,then waxing...

as far as non skid's concerned,awlgrip and grip tex is tough to beat - looks great,and cleans up easily...

it's really toguh to give any kind of guess at price,without actually seeing the boat...


----------



## FtIslandTrailMan (Mar 23, 2012)

Here's my recent work done on my Mitzi quote/price list, you can go to my post on bragging forum and take a look at the work being done to finish to give you an idea.
This work was done by Rob Young of young-Boats.com up in Inglis, FL
Hope this gives you an idea of what your looking at.
I've had alot of PM's on people asking how much this restore cost me. I'll break it down for you so you can get some sort of idea, just remember prices are labor included as well as some custom work I wanted done, so I'm sure if you don't get to carried away like I did, you can come out cheaper.
Re-gelcoat exterior hull (color: Combat Green) $ 1,841.60
PARTS:
5 gal gelcoat (Combat Green) $370.00
1 gal resin $34.00
4ft. 1.5oz mat $12.60
Prep Skiff for flip and turn over / secure
* 4.0hrs Fix all gelcoat fractures and cracks on hull. Apply fiberglass
to all repair area and fill all deep scratches.
* 4.0hrs sand entire hull surface and prep for new gelcoat
* 2.0hrs Apply gelcoat to hull surface
* 5.0hrs Sand and buff gelcoat on hull surface
2 Build / replace forward casting deck with composite $ 626.70
PARTS:
0.5 sheet 1/2" Baltek Extreme $83.50
2 gal resin $68.00
8ft. 1.5oz mat $25.20
LABOR:
* 3.0hrs Remove existing bulkhead. Grind / prep for composite bulkhead
* 3.0hrs Fit and glass in new composite bulkhead for aft casting platform
3 Re-gelcoat cockpit and compartments $ 1,220.00
PARTS:
5 gal gelcoat (Off White) $320.00
LABOR:
* 3.0hrs Derig and prep cockpit and compartments
* 4.0hrs Sand / prep cockpit and compartments for new gelcoat
* 5.0hrs Apply new gelcoat to cockpit and compartments
4 Re-paint and re-skid deck cap $ 1,725.00
PARTS:
1 gal awlgrip (Off White) $360.00
1 qt Awlgrip Non Skid $ 90.00


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > Curious if you guys can help me here. Im thinking of restoring a few things on my skiff and Im hopeing you guys can either give me a ball park price on what it would cost or maybe its somewhat doable my self? Id like to re do the gel coat on my center console, redo the non skid deck, and possibly repaint the hull( I will not be doing that my self)- How much would a shop charge for things like this? Any Recommendations on where to take it in the Broward Area? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just curious. Why do you spray PVA over gelcoat before doing your finish work? I only use PVA when I need to pull a quick plug off of something. Being that it's a mold release. I'm just curious if there's another use for pva that I don't know about. I've seen your work and it's top notch. That's why I ask.


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

> > > Curious if you guys can help me here. Im thinking of restoring a few things on my skiff and Im hopeing you guys can either give me a ball park price on what it would cost or maybe its somewhat doable my self? Id like to re do the gel coat on my center console, redo the non skid deck, and possibly repaint the hull( I will not be doing that my self)- How much would a shop charge for things like this? Any Recommendations on where to take it in the Broward Area? Thanks
> >
> >
> >
> ...



gel coat:
2 types-laminating and air dry

laminating gel will not kick,if exposed to the atmosphere,needs to be sealed in PVA,after it's sprayed,if not,the gel will remain "tacky" and not fully cure...

air dry gel,it has a wax in it,it rises to the surface and this gel will kick...

can't use air dry gel,when laying up a mold...

both types of gel can be used for repairs...


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Here's one additional pro to visit if you're anywhere near him (Fort Pierce, I believe). I've seen some of his restorations on Mavericks and he'd be my first choice if and when I re-do mine...

On the internet his handle is The Joker - Robert McDonald, the last number I have for him is (321) 458-4306. Good luck and post up what you chose and some pics of the restoration.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > > > Curious if you guys can help me here. Im thinking of restoring a few things on my skiff and Im hopeing you guys can either give me a ball park price on what it would cost or maybe its somewhat doable my self? Id like to re do the gel coat on my center console, redo the non skid deck, and possibly repaint the hull( I will not be doing that my self)- How much would a shop charge for things like this? Any Recommendations on where to take it in the Broward Area? Thanks
> > >
> > >
> > >
> ...


Oh. I always use unwaxxed gelcoat, and add the wax or "sanding aid" to it before using it. And when painting something with gel coat, not using duratec, I'll shoot two coats un gelcoat without wax and add wax for the last coat. I didn't know you could just shoot PVA over unwaxxed gelcoat. 

But in this guys case. He wants the new shine look. Why not shoot the gel with duratec? 



I use paint 98% of the time. Only time I use gel is for small repairs. Usually on a lifeboat hull, or what not. I spray paint on the cap of the lifeboats. 




But every boat I've painted I've shot paint. I've worked at Motion powerboats, Renegade powerboats, and Cigarette.


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

i use both durate gloss enhancer,and duratec surfacer...

i allways spray every gel repair in pva,it assures a full kick...the pva wipes off with the wet sanding process...


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> i use both durate gloss enhancer,and duratec surfacer...
> 
> i allways spray every gel repair in pva,it assures a full kick...the pva wipes off with the wet sanding process...




That's cool. 
I'll have to give that a shot sometime.


----------



## Solsticefishing (Sep 21, 2011)

Maverick has a refurb shop that does repairs.


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Kreepa and Paint it Black, I do automotive paint and body for a living, Seems like the marine and automotive has alot in common but 2 completely different substrates...anywhere I can go to learn more about the marine side of refinishing? I cant stand to see boat repairs done with automotive materials...Sorry for hijacking tj
Pm me if you can guys


----------

